# Advice for tablet/Chromebook purchase



## Carsomyr (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a tablet or something of the like. Im lost between an iPad pro 12.9, a tab s3, a chromebook (either pixelbook or Samsung chromebook plus or pro). 

My current phone is a note 8 and my first reflex was to go for the tab s3 as the logical purchase. But as I did my research I found out that the iPad pro 12.9 (2nd gen) is much more powerful and better overall for Gaming which will be one of my usage. We're talking normal games... Not nvidia shield type of 3d environment... 

I'm taking games like hearthstone 

Money is not the issue. And I don't mind going for an apple product for my tablet/Chromebook.

My main priorities for the product I'd purchase:

- movie watching
- gaming 
- productivity 
- Battery life


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 27, 2018)

Carsomyr said:


> - movie watching
> - gaming
> - productivity
> - Battery life



Then iPad pro it is. I do not like Apple products but as far as tablets go there isn't anything better than it. Although I would wait till october when they usually release a new version.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 27, 2018)

From the choices you're listing, it appears as though you're looking for an iOS, Android, or chrome device.  If I was purchasing one for myself, I'd probably grab this(it's a steal at this price) and not look back.  Although...it is a Windows 10 Pro device.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Elite-x2-1012-G1-256GB-Intel-Core-m5-6th-Gen-1-10GHz-8GB-2in1-Tab-Notebook/132698445682?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Despite it having been out for a year and a half, the specs are spectacular compared to most, if not all of the tablets in the sub 500 category...it's upgradable, accepts NVMe drives, you can replace the battery and it's fanless.  It also comes with a sturdy aluminum keyboard and pen as well. The newer gen/versions that recently came out added fans.  The The HP x2 Elite is my favorite tablet, although it isn't iOS, Android or a chrome device it can readily handle the tasks you're looking to accomplish.

I had someone give me the consumer version of this tablet back in March of 2017.  It's the HP Spectre x2 12...I've abused this thing to hell and back and if I wipe it down...you can't even tell it's been used.  Even after 18 months, it still acts and looks brand new.  It's been the "perfect" device for what is.

Just a thought....

Best,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  The newly released HP x2 Chromebook...isn't bad looking either.  For those who like AMD(myself)...there are rumors floating around about a few AMD Chromebooks that could possibly be coming in 2019.  Again...rumors...as far as I know.

HP Chromebook x2 Review: The World’s First Detachable Chromebook

3 New AMD Chromebooks in the Works


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2018)

nintendolife said:


> I recommend Huawei M5. my friend recommended it to me, and it is now reduced by 20 us dollars, after which the price is $ 359.99. Now it is the best time to buy it. I just bought Huawei M5 10.8''



Go use another GoPro and claim it was the phone camera taking the shots. Get out of here, this website is for Kings of men, you do not belong. Long live Marcus Aurelius and my ancestors!

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...a-pro-camera-to-fake-smartphone-photos-again/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2018)

You guys realise the op was February before the new poster necroed it


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 27, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You guys realise the op was February before the new poster necroed it



No I did not....  Thanks for the heads up, I'll be more careful next time.  

I hate it when people do this to me.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You guys realise the op was February before the new poster necroed it



Doesn't change the fact these Huawei spam accounts need to get banned and fast. They had 3 more topics this morning I posted in, they have like 7 accounts all created in August, complimenting eachother on Huawei tablet M5... I am quite disappointed in TPU moderators for not banning them already. This crap should not be allowed here. We are a special community, and I do not have time for spam bots in my life.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> *I am quite disappointed in TPU moderators for not banning them already.*



I'm quite disappointed at you for being impatient

All SPAMBOTS are gone


----------

